

I/o Ventures – A Work/Cafe Incubator Launches In San Francisco - andrewpbrett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/06/io-ventures-incubator-san-francisco/

======
lawrence
The space is really cool. It's right next to San Francisco's best scifi
bookstore (Borderlands), and in the heart of some of the world's best
taquerias and dive bars.

------
cloudkj
Does anyone know if there's a list of all known startup incubators in the US,
and which cities they're in?

------
bigmac
Should be able to easily apply to both YC and IO; their application page is
definitely inspired by the YC application. <http://ventures.io/apply>

